# Batch Datei und XAMPP Prozesse



## bauchinj (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mittels batch (ähnlich wie das XAMPP Control Panel), Apache, MySQL und MercuryMail Prozesse starten. Dabei sollte sich kein Fenster öffnen bzw. wieder schließen, wenn der Prozess läuft.

Hab dazu schon folgendes Script:


```
@echo off

start /b "" "apache_start.bat"

timeout /t 1

start /b "" "mysql_start.bat"

timeout /t 1

start /b "" "MercuryMail\mercury.exe"
```

Gehe davon aus, dass das Control Panel beim Starten eben auf diese Batch-Dateien zurückgreift. Problem ist, dass sich eben die Fenster öffnen, was gar nicht gut ist. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------

